# BrandonF's SLAMMED A3 (Is it the lowest?)



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

So after one year of owning my car it's sitting at a nice place. Big thanks to John Batte for supplying the photography skillz. Thanks for looking and make sure you take a look at John's other work. Its top notch. 

I measure 23 1/4" in the back. I'm not planning on keeping it at this height, but I believe I am the lowest. If your lower please post some pics. 

I just put a mod list so that should answer a bunch of questions. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbsoxb/5563262051/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbsoxb/5563261919/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbsoxb/5563838704/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbsoxb/5563846214/​


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you asking if its the lowest static?? Drop? 

Because there are quite a few on air that can be as low as they'd like!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

What's the point of this thread if you're not keeping it like this? Should have just posted pics in the pic whoring thread.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

im at the same height... with 19s


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

BrandonF said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbsoxb/5563261919/


 Excellent closeup of the scratches on your fender. :thumbup:


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

nope that is not the lowest, this is my car and there are many others lower 
and yes this is my static height:thumbup:


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

looks good though :beer:


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> Are you asking if its the lowest static?? Drop?
> 
> Because there are quite a few on air that can be as low as they'd like!


 Yes static! 



Uber-A3 said:


> What's the point of this thread if you're not keeping it like this? Should have just posted pics in the pic whoring thread.


 Appreciate the excellence in photography. This is not your average HDR iphone pics. 




boostina3 said:


> nope that is not the lowest, this is my car and there are many others lower
> and yes this is my static height:thumbup:


 Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

you should try and even out the drop cause it looks weird when theres more tire in the front than the back. mine is pretty even 










i was at 24 last summer with room to go down, right im winter mode, dropping it again in 2 weeks


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah it was even, the butt sags when i put my foot down  

anyways back on topic car looks nice but there are others lower


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

lower it


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

looks awsome n i love it and fantastic photography too 

y dont u jus keep this height, is it bcos u live in downtown? 
i'd rather stance over anything :laugh:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Nope, there are others lower... 

Call me Old or unadventurous, but what's the purpose of slamming if you can't really drive the car? 
Canyon runs and stuff... 

Of course its different if you have adjustables for purpose of having to enjoy the car the way it was meant to be- carving the canyons, and enjoying it's handling... Just a thought 

e


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> Nope, there are others lower...
> 
> Call me Old or unadventurous, but what's the purpose of slamming if you can't really drive the car?
> Canyon runs and stuff...
> ...


 i just took my car on the snake and stunt rd today. 
my fender liners hate me. lol


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Presns3 said:


> i just took my car on the snake and stunt rd today.
> my fender liners hate me. lol


 You should've joined us earlier! there were only 2 A3s,


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> You should've joined us earlier! there were only 2 A3s,


 oh damn, you should have let me know! ive been bored and looking for meets to go to


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

protip: you are never the loweset 

and slamming your rear while keeping the rear high doesnt count. i could drop my rear an inch more if i wanted. but that would look stupid


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Presns3 said:


> oh damn, you should have let me know! ive been bored and looking for meets to go to


 

Ah- thought you checked audizine... 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/419376-SoCal-Audizine-Cruise-3-27-! 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ul-quot-Photo-Op-for-3-27-Audizine-Malibu-Run...


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

tiptronic said:


> Ah- thought you checked audizine...
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/419376-SoCal-Audizine-Cruise-3-27-!
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ul-quot-Photo-Op-for-3-27-Audizine-Malibu-Run...


 wow, i did not know... wahhhh 
although i slept at like 6am... so i dont think i would have made it. lol 
you should make a thread, or let me know when the next ones come up!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

damm Brandon..when did you get all this sh*t done?? looks good.. 
your sig filled up quick!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Definitely NOT the lowest, even static. And the reverse rake kinda looks funny. 

But cool stuff man :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> you should try and even out the drop cause it looks weird when theres more tire in the front than the back. mine is pretty even
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For the love of god, man! Have those side skirts trimmed stat! The cut outs for the jack points look hideous...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> For the love of god, man! Have those side skirts trimmed stat! The cut outs for the jack points look hideous...


 since taking that pic i got the sides re-installed by the dealer. 

the bottom of the skirt now curls under the car since its now glued to the underside of the car, instead of shooting straight down like in that pic. The end result is the jack points are much less visible. 

but i never minded the look and would never trim the skirts


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> since taking that pic i got the sides re-installed by the dealer.
> 
> the bottom of the skirt now curls under the car since its now glued to the underside of the car, instead of shooting straight down like in that pic. The end result is the jack points are much less visible.
> 
> but i never minded the look and would never trim the skirts


 To each his own, I guess. All I'm saying is that the notches really detract from the lines of an otherwise sharp looking car :thumbup:


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Rolling shot


----------



## LudeNsoL (Apr 28, 2010)

nice rolling shot^^^


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

looks good! it looks like you're keeping her low.

really think you need those fenders scratches buffed out or something.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

boostina3 said:


> nope that is not the lowest, this is my car and there are many others lower
> and yes this is my static height:thumbup:


That is some terrible reverse rake. :laugh:

I believe I am around 24" as well but I have a wider wheel setup and it keeps rubbing its ass off. I will be going lower with the new wheels.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

lot of reverse rake clown shoe action going on. Def not the lowest. With my 17s my subframe slams to the ground on air. But thats with air. but my ride height is pretty crazy low too. 

Looks good though! I'd personally even the rake.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

BrandonF said:


> Rolling shot


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Presns3 said:


>


what would've made it total opposites is if a black guy was taking the picture in Presns3's car
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

NYCameron said:


> what would've made it total opposites is if a black guy was taking the picture in Presns3's car
> :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

tcardio said:


> It would have been a lmao if we had a picture of the poopie who pulled him over after the shoot


i got pulled over too


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's a pic of the TWINtake


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks good. But when shooting a black car, I would aim the strobes anywhere but the paint. Flashes are unkind to dark cars, they expose every tiny imperfection in the paint. 

The close up of your fender gap makes the paint look worse than it is, because it is so lit. Black cars are hands down the hardest cars to shoot, and these look pretty good, so props to the photographer.


----------

